# je m'assieds/assois, je m'assiérai/assoirai/asseyerai, etc. - conjugaison de asseoir/assoir



## cotefenetre

Bonjour,

Je me demande quand est-ce qu'on dit et pourqoi "je m'assieds" et "je m'assoie".

Selon le Bescherelle, on doit toujours dir "je m'assieds" mais si on cherche sur Google ces mots on trouve que "je m'assieds" a 27 700 réponses et "je m'assois" a 37 000 réponses.

Donc, je trouve que ces deux expressions sont correctes dont j'hésite quand les utiliser.

Merci d'avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Fred-erique

Les deux sont corrects et s'emploient indifféremment à mon avis


----------



## Fred-erique

Mais petite précision: je m'assois bien sûr , pas je m'assoie


----------



## zaby

A l'école, j'avais appris que les 2 formes sont correctes et d'ailleurs je les utilise indifféremment, sauf pour l'impératif, ça me fait toujours bizarre d'entendre "assois-toi !"


----------



## pieanne

En Belgique, j'ai toujours appris " je m'assieds", et, depuis que je suis en France, c'est "je m'assois". Je préfère de loin le premier!


----------



## Gil

"je m'assois" est la conjugaison courante et "je m'assieds" est une conjugaison de niveau littéraire.
Source:  Multidictionnaire.


----------



## pieanne

Uuuh! Notez tous: les Belges parlent en "littéraire"! [proud emoticon] (j'en étais sûre, d'ailleurs, no offense pour les français!)


----------



## Mutichou

Les deux conjugaisons sont interchangeables, je n'y fais pas attention mais je pense que j'utilise les deux. Sauf pour l'impératif, "assieds-toi" est plus "naturel", je trouve.


----------



## Cybèle

pieanne said:
			
		

> Uuuh! Notez tous: les Belges parlent en "littéraire"! [proud emoticon] (j'en étais sûre, d'ailleurs, no offense pour les français!)


 
lol J'ai pensé la même chose ! (Car je suis belge aussi).


----------



## Jocaste

Bonjour à tous ^^
Je ne sais pour quelle raison j'ai ressorti mon vieux (et poussiéreux ) bescherelle des verbes français, mais je me posais une question par rapport à la conjugaison du verbe *asseoir* au présent de l'indicatif et de l'impératif.
Il existe deux conjugaisons : _je m'assieds_, _tu t'assieds_ ... et _je m'assois_, _tu t'assois_ ... ainsi que _Assieds-toi_ ... et _Assois-toi_ ... pour l'impératif présent.
Je me demandais en fait si une de ces deux formes était privilégiée dans certains cas, et pourquoi.
Pour ma part, au présent de l'indicatif, je dis toujours "_je m'assois_" par contre, à l'impératif, je dis "_assieds-toi_". Etrangement (et je ne saurais dire pourquoi ), "_assois-toi_" sonne relativement "moche" à mon oreille.
De plus, un ami étranger apprenant le français m'a dit que leur professeur ne leur avait enseigné qu'une forme pour _asseoir_ : _je m'assieds_ ...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Le Robert (brio) dit qu'on doit préférer les formes en "e" aux formes en "o". Je fais la même utilisation que toi, mais je me souviens avoir entendu des gens de la campagne dire "assois-toi" ou "assoyez-vous" (en Dordogne).
Pour assois-toi, je crois qu'en français on n'aime pas beaucoup la sonorité "oua-oua"...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Jocaste,

C'est aussi ce que dit le conjugueur : "les formes en ie et ey sont préférables aux autres formes moins distinguées."
Je trouve que ça sonnerait plouc "assois-toi".


----------



## Jocaste

Merci Punky Zoé et Karine ^^
Et me revoilà avec une autre question 
En fait, je viens de me rendre compte d'une bizarrerie de plus !
Voici "ma" conjugaison du verbe *s'asseoir* : 
_ je m'assois
tu t'assois
il s'assoit_
_ nous nous asseyons
vous vous asseyez_
_ ils s'assoient_

Pour les premiere et deuxième personnes du pluriel, je "change" de conjugaison 
A en devenir folle !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pareil pour moi dans la vie de tous les jours. Mais je suis sûre qu'on n'est pas les seules, et je suis presque sûre que je ne suis pas folle. 

Edit : un autre truc bizarre avec ce verbe : le "e" dans l'infinitif, non ?


----------



## Jocaste

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pareil pour moi dans la vie de tous les jours. Mais je suis sûre qu'on n'est pas les seules, et je suis presque sûre que je ne suis pas folle.


Donc je ne suis pas folle non plus (à 99% vu que tu es presque sûre )
Merci pour la précision Karine ^^


----------



## papamac

Je comprends bien que s'asseoir se conjugue bien de deux manières différentes dans la plupart des temps.  Mais, je me demande si vous vous en servez des deux formes au hasard et sans préférence quelconque, ou bien s'il y aurait des subtilités d'usage ou de choix entre les deux.


----------



## Micia93

papamac said:


> Je comprends bien que s'asseoir se conjugue bien de deux manières différentes dans la plupart des temps. Mais, je me demande si vous vous en servez des deux formes au hasard et sans préférence quelconque, ou bien s'il y aurait des subtilités d'usage ou de choix entre les deux.


 

bonjour !
difficile de répondre à cette question, car tu vas recevoir des tas de réponses différentes
personnellement, je dis "je m'assoie" mais "asseyez-vous", te dire pourquoi ? une habitude de famille sans doute ...


----------



## hoshiko

"S'assied" est d'un registre plus soutenu que "s'assoit".

Par contre, "asseoir" existe aussi (transitif non-réflexif: "asseoir un bébé", au figuré "asseoir une position"), et même si les 2 s'utilisent, j'aurais tendance à entendre et dire plus souvent "il assoit son bébé/sa position".


----------



## pulsar29

Personnellement, je dis "je m'assieds", et cette façon de dire est légèrement plus répandue par ici. Je dirais que "je m'assois" est un tantinet plus formel (contrairement à hoshiko, mais cela confirme l'avertissement de Micia  ), mais c'est presque imperceptible. Dans tous les cas, que tu dises l'un ou l'autre ce sera correct.


----------



## mariebruxelles

Je dis "je m'assieds" et "asseyez-vous".

Personnellement, je trouve le son "oi" dans "je m'assoie" et "assoyez-vous" très laid.  Mais chacun son avis, hein ! ;-)


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

pulsar29 said:


> Personnellement, je dis "je m'assieds", et cette façon de dire est légèrement plus répandue par ici. Je dirais que "je m'assois" est un tantinet plus formel (contrairement à hoshiko, mais cela confirme l'avertissement de Micia  ), mais c'est presque imperceptible. Dans tous les cas, que tu dises l'un ou l'autre ce sera correct.




Oui, c'est amusant.... Je m'assois, pour moi, est plus informel, et je m'assieds plus correct...

Si je me rappelle bien, ce que la grammaire française recommande, est la chose suivante, c'est du moins ce que je me rappelle avoir étudié à l'école:

Asseoir > j'assois, tu assois
S'asseoir > je m'assieds, tu t'assieds...


P.S. : Je tiens à préciser que cela me semble être un usage parisien plutôt qu'une réelle règle de grammaire, car les deux conjugaisons sont en réalité interchangeables.... (il me semble cependant que la conjugation en -sieds.. est plus ancienne et que la conjugaison en -sois est une conjugaison refaite.. voir les vieux verbes _seoir_ et _messeoir_....


----------



## Micia93

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Oui, c'est amusant.... Je m'assois, pour moi, est plus informel, et je m'assieds plus correct...
> 
> Si je me rappelle bien, ce que la grammaire française recommande, est la chose suivante, c'est du moins ce que je me rappelle avoir étudié à l'école:
> 
> Asseoir > j'assois, tu assois
> S'asseoir > je m'assieds, tu t'assieds...





je ne me souviens plus très bien, mais cela semble très vrai
il est vrai que "je m'assois" sonne moins bien, mais est plus facile à prononcer que le "iez" , et c'est peut-être pour cela que je l'utilise 
par contre, jamais je ne dirais "assoyez-vous"


----------



## papamac

Et au futur donc ?  Je m'asseyerai, je m'assiérai ou je m'assoirai ?


----------



## Micia93

papamac said:


> Et au futur donc ? Je m'asseyerai, je m'assiérai ou je m'assoirai ?


 

j'opterais pour "je m'assiérai"
je n'emploie "assois" qu'au présent !


----------



## hoshiko

papamac said:


> Et au futur donc ? Je m'asseyerai, je m'assiérai ou je m'assoirai ?



J'ai (parfois) entendu "je m'asseyerai" et "je m'assoi(e)rai", mais ça me semble fautif.

A Cilquiestsuens, je suis d'accord sur l'interchangeabilité et que "-sied" soit plus ancien. Mais, je suis née et j'ai grandi à Toulouse de parents toulousains, donc l'usage parisien ne me convainc pas.


----------



## CapnPrep

papamac said:


> Et au futur donc ?  Je m'asseyerai, je m'assiérai ou je m'assoirai ?


Les trois formes sont correctes, mais la première est "vieillie" (selon le dictionnaire — après, chacun a son propre usage et l'usage des autres lui semblera naturellement "fautif").


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

hoshiko said:


> J'ai (parfois) entendu "je m'asseyerai" et "je m'assoi(e)rai", mais ça me semble fautif.
> 
> A Cilquiestsuens, je suis d'accord sur l'interchangeabilité et que "-sied" soit plus ancien. Mais, je suis née et j'ai grandi à Toulouse de parents toulousains, donc l'usage parisien ne me convainc pas.



Oh, je n'essaye de convaincre personne, et qui plus est je n'ai certainement pas la prétention de "légiférer" sur ce qu'est l'usage parisien.... ET encore moins de dire aux Toulousains comment ils devraient parler... Je suis un régionaliste bretonnant et amoureux de la langue française....

Cependant, il me semblait que le verbe 'asseoir' (transitif) était plus volontiers conjugué sur le modèle avec terminaison -ois

La remarque de Micia au début de ce forum est extrêment juste et j'y adhère complètement:


Micia93 said:


> difficile de répondre à cette question, car tu vas recevoir des tas de réponses différentes
> personnellement, je dis "je m'assoie" mais "asseyez-vous", te dire pourquoi ? une habitude de famille sans doute ...



Je suis très intéressé de lire plein d'internautes de pleins de régions et pays francophones différents s'exprimer sur le sujet!!!


----------



## itka

Pour moi, il y a une légère différence d'emploi.
Je préfère la conjugaison en -oi(s) lorsqu'il s'agit du sens propre et en -ied(s) au sens figuré :
_Il s'assoit sur une chaise.
Il s'assied sur les grands principes (= il s'en moque)

_A vrai dire, je viens de m'en apercevoir en réfléchissant à votre question...


----------



## Micia93

En fait, je viens juste de consulter "le petit Larousse grand format" :
Cilquiestsuens a raison : "s'asseoir" n'est pas mentionné, uniquement le verbe "asseoir" (quelqu'un, sa réputation ...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Essaie avec le grand Larousse petit format alors... 
Si la forme pronominale n'existait pas, comment ferions-nous tous pour poser nos fesses (nous asseoir !). 

Pour répondre à la question, je ne dis jamais assoyez-vous/assoyons-nous par exemple, et pourtant je l'entends dans ma région (Sud-Est).


----------



## Micia93

Oui, je me suis mal exprimée Karine 
je voulais dire que la conjugaison avec "assois, assoyez-vous...." n'est pas mentionnée, uniquement "assieds, asseyez-vous ..."
le seul cas où cette forme en "oi" est utilisée, c'est dans le cas du verbe non pronominal "asseoir"


----------



## CapnPrep

Au subjonctif présent, la forme "je m'asseye" est possible, à côté de "je m'assoie".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Micia93 said:


> [...] le seul cas où cette forme en "oi" est utilisée, c'est dans le cas du verbe non pronominal "asseoir"


Ouf, j'ai eu peur pour tes fesses ! 
Voici aussi ce qu'en dit le TLFi :


> [...] À l'impér. l'usage tend à consacrer _assieds-toi, asseyons-nous, asseyez-vous,_ plutôt que _assois-toi, assoyons-nous, assoyez-vous._ [...]


(regarder aussi avant/après, tout en bas dans le TLFi, c'est aussi intéressant. Le conjugueur est toujours consultable, comme le conjugator de WR...).


----------



## itka

Micia93 said:


> En fait, je viens juste de consulter "le petit Larousse grand format" :
> Cilquiestsuens a raison : "s'asseoir" n'est pas mentionné, uniquement le verbe "asseoir" (quelqu'un, sa réputation ...)


Que veux-tu dire ? Que le verbe _s'asseoir_ n'existe pas ?  Que fais-tu alors quand tu te poses sur une chaise ?

Il existe le verbe _"asseoir"_ qu'on rencontre aussi à la forme pronominale _"s'asseoir"_.

Ce verbe admet à certains temps et modes (voir le Conjugueur) des formes construites soit sur le radical  _assoi-/assoy-_ soit sur le radical _assied-/assey-_

Ces deux conjugaisons sont aussi correctes l'une que l'autre et relèvent du libre choix du locuteur.


----------



## Micia93

Au sujet du malentendu, voir le poste 16  

bien sûr que le locuteur a le choix, de mal parler également, mais il apparaît que la formule en "oi" est déconseillée dans la forme pronominale (dans le dico et dans les souvenirs de Cliquiestsuens)


----------



## itka

> mais il apparaît que la formule en "oi" est déconseillée dans la forme pronominale (dans le dico et dans les souvenirs de Cliquiestsuens)



Non, je ne crois vraiment pas qu'elle soit "déconseillée" (pourquoi ? puisqu'elle est correcte ?).
Je me trompe ou le Conjugueur ne donne d'ailleurs que celle-là ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Je me trompe ou le Conjugueur ne donne d'ailleurs que celle-là ?


Quand le TLFi parle de l'usage qui consacre (!) les formes ie/ey (cité post #20) le conjugueur dit aussi ceci :


> [...] De manière générale, les formes en ie et ey sont préférables aux autres formes moins distinguées. Le futur et le conditionnel j'asseyerai et j'asseyerais ne sont plus d'usage.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce fil m'en a rappelé un autre... assis-toi 

Je remets ici le lien vers l'article asseoir de la BDL qui cite entre autres ceci :



> Au sens propre, les ouvrages de référence donnent le choix des deux radicaux. On observe toutefois que *la France préfère la forme je m’assieds (prononcé « assié »), alors qu’au Québec, je m’assois est plus courant*.
> En revanche, dans des emplois figurés où _asseoir_ (ou _assoir_) a généralement le sens de « fonder, établir », le radical _assoi-_ est privilégié peu importe l’aire géographique: _On assoit _(de préférence à _assied_) _une entreprise_,_ une réputation_,etc.


 
Je dis en effet _je m'assois._ Le seul cas où je conjugue avec _ie_ plutôt que _oi _est la forme impérative _Assieds-toi_ (je n'aime pas le son oua oua)... et encore, j'ai tendance à dire (je ne l'écrirais pas) à la québécoise : _Assis-toi !_


----------



## Gilougilou

Les mots "faute" ou "erroné" me gênent beaucoup quand il s'agit d'une langue : tout locuteur n'est-il libre de parler comme il l'entend ? Il s'agit plutôt d'usages, d'habitudes, influencées par la famille, la région, et par les médias. 
Au futur, je dirai personnellement "je m'asseyerai". Cela dit, au présent, on entend beaucoup en France "assis-toi", voire dans certains endroits - comme chez moi - mets-toi assis" ou encore le patois "site-te don !", et cela même parmi des enfants.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Vous mélangez un peu tout, et pour nos amis étrangers qui nous lisent, ce n'est pas recommandé.
"Je m'assiérai" est correct.
"Je m'assoirai" est correct.
"Je m'asseyerai" est absolument incorrect.

Evidemment que vous êtes libre de le dire, ça ne mérite pas la prison, bien sûr.
Mais avez-vous vraiment besoin de le rappeler pour vous conforter ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> "Je m'asseyerai" est absolument incorrect.


C'est un peu exagéré (_Bon usage_ §847) :


> Au futur, divers dict. (_Ac._ 1932, _Grand Lar. langue_, _Dict. contemp._, etc.) donnent encore, sans réserves, la troisième forme _J’asseyerai_.
> Elle est devenue très rare, sauf dans des usages régionaux.


----------



## Gilougilou

Bonjour. Vous prétendez que je mélangerais tout - merci du compliment - et que la dernière forme serait absolument incorrecte. Dans l'intérêt des francophones qui vont vous croire, vérifiez s'il vous plait vos sources.
Dans le Code orthographique et grammatical de René Thimonnier, publié en 1970 et couronné par l'Académie française, l'auteur dit page 223 que le futur et le conditionnel "peuvent prendre les formes "j'assiérai(s), j'assoirai(s), j'asseyerai(s)".


----------



## itka

> le futur et le conditionnel "peuvent prendre les formes "j'assiérai(s), j'assoirai(s), j'asseyerai(s)".



Peut-être, mais puisque tu es français, tu dois bien te rendre compte que si tu dis "j'asseyerai(s)" tu feras rigoler l'assistance (est-ce ton but ? ).

Il y a des formes qui, bien que correctes dans un ennième alinéa de Grevisse, ne sont pas à enseigner à des non-francophones qui étudient le français !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, alors je te ferais rigoler… parce que, comme Gilougilou, je dirais assez facilement _je m'asseyerai(s)_ ! 

Sinon, pour répondre à la question initiale, je _m'assieds_ le plus souvent, mais ne _m'assois_ que rarement.


----------



## itka

> je dirais assez facilement _je m'asseyerai(s)_



C'est pas vrai ? On dit ça en Suisse ?  (Et ne me dis pas qu'on le trouve en France aussi, parce que si on l'a entendu ici, ça devait être deux Suisses en vacances !)


----------



## Nanon

Personnellement, je m'_assieds _quand il faut que je m'_asseye_. Et je m'_assiérais _même entre deux Suisses en vacances...
Il _assoit _sa réputation ? Bof... je ne trouve pas ça correct ni incorrect. Pas euphonique, tout au plus.


----------



## itka

> Et je m'_assiérais _même entre deux Suisses en vacances...



Mais moi aussi, Nanon ! 
Mais je ne crois pas, non, que je m'asseyerais ...ou alors en compagnie de Capello et uniquement si le chocolat est sur la table !


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Quelle serait la différence de prononciation entre _assiérais_ et _asseyerais_ ? Pour l'anglophone que je suis, elle ne saute pas aux yeux.


----------



## Maître Capello

_assiérais_ [asjeʁɛ] (ou [asjeʁe] selon les régions)

_asseyerais_ [asɛjəʁɛ] (ou [asɛjəʁe] selon les régions)


----------



## daffo30

j'utilise les deux et systématiquement la forme _"Assoyez-vous"_ avec mes élèves, pour leur apprendre cette conjugaison. Au début ils trouvent cela étrange puis vers la fin de l'année je les entends dire _"assois-toi"_.


----------



## quinoa

Par chez nous, c'est plutôt "assieds-toi" / "Asseyez-vous" pour l'impératif, "Je m'assois, Je m'assieds indifféremment", mais "vous vous asseyez, nous nous asseyons" et "ils s'assoient". Ah, j'oubliais "Il s'assoit" peut-être un plus fréquent que "il s'assied"....


----------



## Sumsar Neslein

Le verbe "asseoir" a deux formes. Dans une pièce du théâtre L'INVASION (premier acte) écrit par Arthur Adamov" on peut lire:
"L'Amie: Vous permettez que je *m'assoie* ? Je vais essayer de mettre le projet sur pied."

Suivi par une note de régie:

"Elle *s'assied*, tire un dossier de sa serviette et écrit sur ses genoux."

Je sais que le verbe asseoir a deux conjugaisons. Mais pourquoi est-ce que l'auteur utilise l'une et l'autre conjugaison dans les deux phrases ?

L'une phrase: "que je m'assoie" (subjonctif présent) (indicatif présent: "elle s'assied")

L'autre phrase: "Elle s'assied" (indicatif présent)  (subjonctif présent: "elle s'asseye")

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence/nuance/distinction entre les deux formes de conjugaisons ?

Est-ce qu'il y a une règle grammaticale ?

Amitiés

Sumsar Neslein


----------



## enoo

La forme "je m'assois" est souvent considérée comme plus "familière", un peu moins littéraire que la forme "je m'assieds".

Ici, je pense que l'auteur utilise la 1ère forme ("assoie") pour l'oral, quand la personne parle, mais il revient à la 2ème forme ("assied") plus littéraire pour les notes.

(Cependant, même à l'oral, la forme "assied" est souvent préférée.)


----------



## Chimel

enoo said:


> La forme "je m'assois" est souvent considérée comme plus "familière", un peu moins littéraire que la forme "je m'assieds".


Pas en Belgique, en tout cas: ici, c'est "je m'assieds" qui est la forme standard. "Je m'assois" est compris, mais est beaucoup moins fréquent et est donc ressenti comme plus littéraire, plus "maniéré".

C'est la raison pour laquelle on pourra entendre, même en Belgique, "Vous permettez que je *m'assoie*?" Comme il s'agit d'une demande exprimée de manière polie, certains auront tendance à utiliser la forme verbale considérée comme la plus élégante (sur le même modèle que "Puis-je vous demander..." plutôt que "Est-ce je peux...").

Peut-être est-ce aussi pour cela qu'Adamov a utilisé cette forme?


----------



## RaZias

Quel est plus utilisé, [je m´assois] ou [je m´assieds] ?


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour,

Je dirais que le second est plus utilisé; le premier est d'un usage un peu ancien, surtout à certaines formes comme "nous nous assoyions"  "vous vous assoyiez".

a-k


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Je crois qu'il y a eu déjà beaucoup de discussions à ce sujet dans ce forum...

En effet, le je m'assois fait un peu ancien et je ne serais pas surpris d'entendre qu'il est en train de disparaître.


----------



## pointvirgule

Au Canada, en tous cas, _je m'assois_ est la forme courante.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je me demande si j'habite le même pays que certains !  

Car pour moi :

Je m'assois
tu t'assois
il s'assoit
nous nous asseyons
vous vous asseyez
ils s'assoient

Serais-je déjà vieux ? 

Mais il faut rechercher les autres fils du forum.


----------



## FabienBRANCHUT

Bonjour, il est possible d'écrire et de prononcer les 2 à l'impératif présent :

assieds-toi
OU
assois-toi

Le deuxième exemple sonne un peu vieux français...
Voir la fiche de conjugaison complète du verbe asseoir sur le site  ConjugueTaMere.


----------



## Aoyama

> La forme "je m'assois" est souvent considérée comme plus "familière", un peu moins littéraire que la forme "je m'assieds".//
> Pas en Belgique, en tout cas: ici, c'est "je m'assieds" qui est la forme standard. "Je m'assois" est compris, mais est beaucoup moins fréquent et est donc ressenti comme plus littéraire, plus "maniéré".


Oui, c'est bien l'inverse, entre la France et la Belgique.
"Je m'assois", "assois-toi" sont des formes populaires, la raison donnée par PZ (#11) est très possible.
Mais en fait, avec un infinitif en -oir (en oubliant le e), la conjugaison "assois" est la plus logique. Une conjugaison différente demande une connaissance plus poussée de la grammaire.
Sur ce problème se greffe, inévitablement, le _mélange_ des deux conjugaisons. On a un problème un peu semblable avec les verbes en -yer (payer, balayer, essayer), où on mélange paie et paye etc.


----------



## Nanon

En Belgique seulement ? Moi aussi, je m'assieds, et je ne suis ni Belge, ni bourge (enfin, il me semble ). Explication possible : habitudes familiales qui font qu' "assois-toi" devienne moche. Quand un petit enfant entend "assieds-toi" un certain nombre de fois, cette forme finit par devenir celle qu'il préfère. La correspondance de l'indicatif avec l'impératif s'ensuit. 

D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas non plus "assoyez-vous", même sans "ouah-ouah" apparent , parce que cette forme me ramène au reste de la conjugaison.

"Ils s'assoient" ne me tire ni l'œil ni l'oreille, mais je conjugue "asseyent" aussi bien à l'indicatif qu'au subjonctif présent. Cette forme ne me paraît pas plus élégante que l'autre, d'ailleurs. Toutefois, j'ai l'impression de ramer à contre-courant car il me semble que pas mal de personnes auraient tendance à dire "Il faut qu'ils s'assoient".


----------



## Aoyama

> je n'aime pas non plus "assoyez-vous",


peut-être, mais encore une fois, sur le modèle de "voyez-vous", la forme est logique.


----------



## Nanon

Logique, oui, certes. Mais la logique seule ne pourrait suffire à changer mes habitudes.
Je ne cache pas que mon utilisation de la conjugaison irrégulière repose sur des critères en bonne partie subjectifs. Comme pas mal d'usages, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour précision, ma grand-mère originaire de l'est de la France, n'employait que les formes en oi/oy , y compris à l'impératif.


----------



## LV4-26

Lacuzon said:


> Car pour moi :
> 
> Je m'assois
> tu t'assois
> il s'assoit
> nous nous asseyons
> vous vous asseyez
> ils s'assoient


Tout pareil.
En précisant que je dis _tu t'assois_ (indicatif) mais _assieds-toi_ (impératif).


----------



## Denisska

Je plussoie.
On nous a appris les deux façons de conjuguer, cependant, le prof a conseillé d'utiliser les formes en -oi au singulier et en -ey au pluriel. Ce que je fais par habitude.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai que cette conjugaison, inutilement compliquée, mélange des terminaisons différentes au singulier et au pluriel.
"Tu t'assois" et "assieds-toi" sont théoriquement d'emploi le plus fréquent, mais on entend bien, surtout "à la campagne" "assois-toi"." Assoyez-vous" est par contre assez rare. "Assieds-toi /asseyez-vous" étant, dans une suite logique, la norme.


----------



## MissCroft

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que c'est mieux de dire en français québécois. Asseyez-vous ou assoyez-vous? Le contexte c'est une salle de classe à l'école primaire.

Merci d'avance!

MissCroft


----------



## Hildy1

Selon la Banque de dépannage linguistique - Conjugaison du verbe asseoir


> Le verbe _asseoir_, ou selon les rectifications de l’orthographe _assoir_, se conjugue difficilement, en partie parce qu’il présente deux formes de conjugaison possibles : _j’assieds_ et _j’assois_. Si la forme en _oi-_ offre plus d’uniformité, l’autre a le prestige de la littérature et reste encore aujourd’hui, à plusieurs temps de sa conjugaison, la forme privilégiée par les Français. Au Québec toutefois, le radical en _assoi-_ est le plus usuel.



Autrement dit, c'est vous qui devrez choisir... en attendant les réponses des Québécois.


----------



## Garoubet

Au Québec, on dira plus souvent _voulez vous vous assir_, déformation du verbe assoir.
Sinon, vous pouvez utiliser les deux a_sseyez-vous ou assoyez-vous_, ce sera compris.
Vous pouvez aussi dire pour ne pas avoir à vous poser de question. _Vous pouvez vous assoir._


----------

